# Teichbau 2010-2011



## MaFF (19. Sep. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

dann zeige ich euch auch einpaar Bilder von meinen Teichbau 2010-2011.
Dazu gibt es noch ein Hallo an alle Koi Freunde. Bin noch relativ neu hier. Bin zarte 28 Jahre alt und seit 1999 im Besitz eines kleinen Teich(siehe erstes Bild. 2010 hatte ich dann den plan mir einen neuen Teich zu bauen.

Der Teich ist 7 x 3 x 2 Meter.:smoki


----------



## MaFF (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

und es folgen weitere Bilder.


----------



## Zacky (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo.

Das sieht schon ja schon mal gut aus. Vor allem gefällt mir auch die saubere Verarbeitung der Anschlußverrohrung.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

im Pflanzenbereich würde ich die Fläche noch besser ausnutzen  - hast Du da keinen Schmodderablauf eingeplant ? Ber Biobereich der Centervortex könnte ein wenig zu klein sein - ich würde die Bürsten rausnehmen + die Schwämem da rein + Rest mit __ Hel-X.
und lieber nen seperatenTrommler oder Sfi in die Vortexkammer reinbauen.


----------



## rabe62 (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Moin moin,

mal ne Frage: Warum sind so viele Koiteiche rechteckig? Das ist mir jetzt schon häufiger aufgefallen und ich frage mich ob das mode, notwendigkeit oder einfach nur einfach zu bauen ist?


----------



## willi1954 (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

ich denke mal, so hat man das grösste Wasservolumen im Verhältnis zum Platz.
Allerdings lehne ich solche "sterilen" Koiteiche ab. Aber jeder muss halt für sich entscheiden,
wie er baut. Die Bauausführung ist sicher sehr sauber gelungen.

LG Willi


----------



## MaFF (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für eure Antworten. Ich stelle gleich noch einpaar Bilder rein. 

@Zacky, danke. 
@69pflanzenfreund69- Die Pflanzenwelt habe ich schon wieder etwas überarbeitet,aber kein Abfluss. Platz für mehr Pflanzen ist da aber auf alle Fälle. Was den Centervortex angeht, die __ Hel-X sind in der dritten Kammer. Würdest du ihn trotzdem umbauen?

@rabe62- Nur mit der Form passte er aufs Grundstück. Da steht noch ein Schuppen und ein Pool in der nähe. Mein Wunsch war ja eigentlich ein L, aber so gefällt er mir auch. 

Gruß


----------



## MaFF (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hier könnt ihr den Bau des Bachlaufs und der Terrase mit WPC sehen.


----------



## Zacky (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo MaFF...

Das fertige Endprodukt gefällt mir natürlich viel besser. Nur hätte ich etwas Bedenken, wegen des Pflanzenfilters!? Der scheint mir etwas klein?  Wie groß ist der denn tatsächlich, bzw. hast du das Filtervolumen (Pflanzenfilter und __ Filtersystem (Center)) vorher durchkalkuliert?

@rabe62



rabe62 schrieb:


> Warum sind so viele Koiteiche rechteckig?


 
Wieso das so ist, kann bestimmt keiner abschließend sagen. Sicherlich lässt er sich quadratisch leichter bauen und viele Koiteichbauer haben separate Filteranlagen und Pflanzenfilter, so dass der eigentliche Teich so einfach und schlicht wie möglich gehalten werden könnte. Auch denke ich, ist es einfacher, in einem quadratischen Becken die Folie verlegen zu lassen oder auch selbst zu verlegen, da es eigentlich zu 99% faltenfrei geht.

Ich für meinen Teil baue meinen Koiteich (aktuelles Bauvorhaben) nicht quadratisch, sondern habe alles rund gemauert. Ist erheblich mehr Aufwand beim Mauern und bestimmt auch beim Folien verlegen. Folie macht aber später eine Firma, das traue ich mir nicht zu. Auch habe ich nachher Pflanzzonen im Teich, so dass alles so "natürlich" wie möglich wirken sollte.


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo Maff,
Dein Teichbau ist wirklich super!   
Auch wenn ich kein großes Wasserbecken gebaut habe, so gibt es bei mir ein paar Ecken, die nicht perfekt sind (und ich habe mir drei! Jahre Zeit genommen, mir über die Gestaltung Gedanken zu machen :?).
Halt' uns weiter auf dem Laufenden. Dein Filter ist groß, und wird eine ganze Weile halten. Die "Koi-Experten" (ich bin keiner ) werden wohl anmahnen, dass er zu klein ist. Das ist er erst dann, wenn viele große Fische im Teich sind... .
Die Verrohrung und der Platz 'drumherum und in der Filterkammer bieten noch jede Menge Möglichkeiten. Und Du willst ja noch viele schöne Stunden am Teich verbringen ... .


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hi MaFF, wieistdenndeinname ?

schau mal hier, ich persönlich finde diesen Pflanzenfilter recht gut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r73xOvKRx8 - so ab 2:20 minuten.

Für 36.000L finde ich die centervortex etwas unterdimensioniert. Eine Sifipatrone kann zwar gut in die Mitte des CV integriert werden, ich habe aber schon einiges geselesen dass dieser Schnell verstopft. Ist aber halt günstiger als nen Trommelfilter. Ich mein, Du kannst es versuchen oder einen guten Vliesfilter bzw. Trommelfilter nehmen/ selberbauen. Eine gute Vorabscheidung ist das A und O.

Die Hel X Menge orierntiert sich neben der Teichgröße auch am Besatz - wieviel L __ Hel-X ist momentan drinn ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Vorteil eines Abgerundeten Koi Teichs ist, dass keine Gammelecken entstehen können - wenn ich irgendwann mal bauen würde, würde ich vielleicht in jeder Ecke einen BA einbauen  Aber da haben die Koiteichbesitzer hier mehr Eerfahrung und können eher etwas dazu schreiben.


----------



## MaFF (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Guten Tag zusammen,

@Zacky_ der Pflanzenfilter ist 1m x 3m x 0.80m. Ich finde die größe eigentlich gut. Größer geht zwar immer, aber so finde ich ihn schon gut. Filter und Pflanzenfilter hatten wir so kalkuliert und auch überlegt den C50 zu holen, aber den C 30 haben wir dann für ausreichend gefunden.

@RKurzhals_ Dank dir.  So viel Platz ist da leider nicht mehr, muss ja meinen Bauch mitberechnen. )) Ich halte euch auf en laufenden, ab Samstag fange ich an, das Dach für den Winter zu bauen. Hab mir dafür von Arbeit schöne Scheiben, Rahmen usw von Solarmodulen besorgt. Da folgen Bilder. 

@69pflanzenfreund69_ Mein Name ist Marcel. :smoki
Also der Pflanzenfilter ist ja der Hammer. Das könnte was für 2012 sein.  und wenn ich sie nur so umbaue das ich die körbe so installieren kann. Also den Trommelfilter kaufen ist abgelehnt, da fängt meine Geldbörse ja an zu weinen.  Die Sifipatrone kann man aber mal testen. So viel arbeit macht ja der Umbau nicht. Ich will mir auf alle Fälle neue Matten holen. Ich finde das nicht fein genug und dort kommt immer noch dreck durch. Ich habe zu dem CV das normale Füllpaket  genommen, wieviel __ Hel-X dort drin ist kann ich nicht sagen. Am WE will ich die Bürsten raus nehmen und den Filter so umbauen wie du geschrieben hast. Studieren geht über probieren und jeder Rat ist da gut. 

Gruß


----------



## MaFF (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Frohes neues Jahr zusammen. 
Hier mal zwei Bilder davon, wie mein Teich Winterfest ist. 
Wie schon geschrieben, sind es von Solarmodulen die Gläser und Rahmen. Macht sich echt gut, Bei aktuell -10 Grad ist der teich komplett frei. 

Gruß MaFF


----------



## Buratino (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo Marcel, 

habt ihr ja echt Klasse hinbekommen mit eurer Winterabdeckung.
Bei den Temperaturen muß ich mir für den nächsten Winter auch
etwas einfallen lassen. Hoffe nur das es meinen Kleinen unter 
den PE- Bällen und der Folie auch gut geht?! Werde mir dann bei euch, 
wenn die Sonne wieder höher steht, auf ein Bier die Konstruktion ansehen.
Kannst dir ja mal auf meiner HP die Winterbilder ansehen!!!

Bis bald Andreas  

http://www.andreas-guse.de


----------



## MaFF (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo zusammen,

die Saison ist eröffnet.  Hier ein aktuelles Bild von meinen Koi. Leider hatte ich einen Koi verlust. 
Heute haben wir die Beleuchtung am Teich fertig gestellt. Großen Danke an meinen Elektiker.  Habe mal zwei Bilder vom beleuchteten Bachlauf gemacht. 
Habe noch jeweils eine Lampe zum beleuchten der Hecke und der Pflanzenwelt. Ich hoffe euch gefällt das so wie mir. 

@Buratino: In wenigen Tagen werden wir zusammen sitzen und den neuen Teich betrinken. 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## MaFF (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute meine Pflanzenwelt neu gemacht. War damit nicht wirklich zu frieden. Jetzt muss ich noch einpaar Planzen besorgen, damit dort ein schöner Wald entsteht. )) Habe mir ein Alugestell schweißen lassen und habe dann im Boden löcher gebohrt. Habe drei Stufen gemacht um auf 10, 30 und 50 cm zu kommen. Danach habe ich Lavagestein rein gemacht.Für weier Tipps wääre ich euch sehr verbunden. 

Gruß


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo Marcel, 

das Gestell sieht schon edel aus. 
Was erwartest du denn von den paar Pflanzen, die in diesem Bereich wachsen?

Die Menge an Nährstoffen, die in einem gut besetzten Koiteich anfallen sind schon groß. :shock
Eigentlich ist es effektiver die mit stark wachsenden Unterwasserpflanzen oder Schwimmpflanzen aufzunehmen.
Die können einfacher aus dem Kreislauf geholt werden, wenn sie nicht schon vorher verspeist werden.


----------



## MaFF (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo Jörg,

Danke für dein Antwort. 
In erster Linie erwarte ich einen Abbau von Nährstoffen, das ist richtig. Ich bereite momentan noch Schwimminseln vor, um diese dann ins große Becken zu machen. Damit dort auch noch Nährstoffe abgebaut werden können. 





> Eigentlich ist es effektiver die mit stark wachsenden Unterwasserpflanzen oder Schwimmpflanzen aufzunehmen.


hier habe ich noch eine Frage. Ins große Becken oder in die Pflanzenwelt? 
Wenn ich es ins große Becken machen soll, dann bekomme ich doch Probleme mit meiner Bodenabsaugung und dem Skimmer, oder nicht??

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Unterwasserpflanzen würde ich in keinen teich mit bodenablauf einsetzen. mit viel pech verstopfen sie den ba und die verrohrung. lieber in die pflanzenwelt, wenn die tiefe passt.


----------



## MaFF (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute zum dritten mal meinen Bachlauf abgerissen.  Leider habe ich einen kleinen Baufehler von Anfang an  dort drin gehabt. Das leider auch zu kleinen Beschwerden der Nachbarn und meinen Eltern gesorgt hat.  Habe den Bachlauf auf einer sehr kurzen strecken (ca 1,5 m) vom Teich weg von einer Höhe von ca 1,2 m - 1,4 m in den teich plätschern lassen. Dann kam die Kante vom Teichrand und Wasserspiegel von ca 5-8 cm. Was natürlich sehr laut war, besonders in der Nacht. :smoki Dadurch hatte ich nicht viel Fans in der Siedlung. Ich muss aber gestehen, es ist wirklich sehr laut. Nun ja, jetzt baue ich ihn halt wieder um, weil ich ein netter Mensch bin. 

und hier die ersten Bilder. Werde den Bachlauf etwas die höhe nehmen und ihn über eine Rinne in den Teich laufen lassen. Danach werde ich ihn wieder schön mit Steine verkleiden. 

Gruß


----------



## MaFF (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

So hier nochmal ein Update. Der abriss geht weiter. 

Dank Zacky sind wir heute auf eine gute Idee gekommen wie ich den neuen Bachlauf gestalten kann. Danke für deine Tipps und Hilfe.


----------



## MaFF (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

So und weiter geht der Abriss.


----------



## Zacky (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

...ich hoffe damit kannst du was anfangen...so auf die Schnelle  gezeichnet...


----------



## MaFF (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

das reicht vollkommen. 
Dann werde ich mal das restliche Material bestellen. Ich halte dich/euch auf den laufenden.


----------



## MaFF (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo,

so der Abriss ist jetzt fertig. Wenn alles klappt sind Donnerstag die Teile da und ich kann die Verrohrung machen.

Gruß


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

hast du es schon mal im halbwegs trockenen getestet, wie es sich dann verhält!?

PS: habe mit Andreas schon Kontakt und einfach nur super...wir bleiben dran


----------



## MaFF (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Nein, habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Ich werde das untere Rohr verlegen und dann mit einem Gestell, den oberen Teil testen.

PS:


----------



## MaFF (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo,

so jetzt baue ich langsam wieder auf. 
Habe heute den unteren Zulauf fertig gestellt und werde Morgen oben weiter bauen. Erstmal werde ich ein Gestell zum testen bauen. Bin jetzt mit einem 110 er Rohr nach oben gegangen und links zur Seite weg. Musst kurz vorm Teich wieder auf ein 50er Rohr gehen, weil ein 110er im Teich nicht gut ausgesehen hätte. Beide Zugänge kann man mit einem Zugschieber regeln.


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hi Marcel...

....ich finde, dass sieht echt gelungen aus... jetzt muss es nur noch funktionieren, wie gedacht... ...halte uns bitte auf dem aktuellen Stand...:beten


----------



## MaFF (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Danke. 

Das kann nur klappen, das haben wir doch schön geplant beim Kaffee.


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hey Marcel, 


ich weiss gar nicht was du vor hast... willst du das Wasser über Natursteine laufen lassen?


wenns um Wasserfall geht.. kannste ja auch so ein Edelstahlteil von Ubbink nehmen, oder Oase haben das ja auch mittlerweile im Programm.. das ist ganz nett.. kann man auch gut verstecken oder sonst was..  

aber wenn du einen Bachlauf willst , kann ich mir das irgendwie auf dem Meter nicht vorstellen


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

...Simon...

...Marcel hat einen Anpfiff bekommen, weil sein Bachlauf zu laut war...und da auch recht viel Wasser gefördert wurde und auch wieder wird, baut er jetzt das Teil um...nun baut er einen Bypass ein, in dem er den Druck nach oben nehmen kann, da er mit einer, glaube 15000er, gepumpt hat...so soll beim Umbau auch der Wasserfall entschärft werden...

aber Marcel, wird's bestimmt noch genauer erklären...


----------



## MaFF (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Du hast es eigentlich fast perfekt beschrieben. Meine Nachbarn waren langsam nicht mehr meine Freunde und meine Eltern auch nicht.  Jetzt baue ich einen Bypass ein um den Druck vom Bachlauf zu nehmen und vergrößere die Rohre auf 110er. Dann werden ich die höhe des Bachlaufes reduzieren um ihm auch noch Geschwindigkeit zu nehmen. Oben wird der Bachlauf über ca 3 Ebenen laufen und ruhig in den Teich fließen. So ist jedenfalls die Hoffnung von Zacky und mir. :beten:beten


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Ja dass der zu laut war , das habe ich auch mitbekommen,

aber dann muss das Wasser ja "reingestürzt" sein und nicht gefallen..

ist doch je höher umso lauter das ganze?!

son edelstahlteil mit deiner Pumpenleistung macht das ganze doch aushaltbar... und ständig am laufen hast den doch auch nicht oder?


----------



## MaFF (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Das ist mehr wie rein gestürzt. 
Das Wasser ist aus eine Höhe von ca 1,20-1.40m bei einer Distanz von ca. 1,20m in den Teich geschossen, plus der Kante vom Rand zum Wasser. ca 10 cm. 

Ich will jetzt das es entspannt ins Wasser läuft, die Pumpe ist im Sommer 24h an.


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

jaa dann isses klar..


also kann so ein Edelstahlwasserfallteil auf jeden Fall empfehlen.. am besten mit LED Beleuchtung !

das fließt auch schön und stürzt nicht 

naja bin gespannt auf die kurze Bachlaufkombination :smoki


----------



## MaFF (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

So ein ähnliches habe ich auch. Werde ich jetzt aber verkaufen. 

Lass dich überraschen. Das mache ich auch.


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

wie ähnlich? warum verkaufen?

wie lang ist das Teil denn? in der Breite?

:smoki


----------



## MaFF (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Weil ich das jetzt anders baue und dann bestimmt nicht mehr brauche. Das ist nur so ähnlich. 30 cm breit mit einem 50 er Anschluss. Auf der ersten Seite hier, erkennt man es beim Bachlauf.


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Bild ? Preis? 

können wir ja woanders bereden


----------



## MaFF (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Auf der ersten Seite hier, erkennt man es beim Bachlauf.


----------



## MaFF (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

So und jetzt wird wieder aufgebaut. Habe erstmal eine grobe Form vom Lauf gemacht um auch zu testen ob es funktioniert. Ja es funktioniert.  Jetzt steht nur noch die Frage im Raum wie komme ich am besten über die Teichkante zur Wasseroberfläche. 
Mit der Form bin ich eigentlich an sich zufrieden, aber noch nicht am Ende.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## MaFF (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Mal einpaar aktuelle Bilder.


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

 schaut doch ganz gut aus! Und was macht dein Bachlaufbau? Auf dem Foto sieht man zwar etwas...aber nicht fertig oder doch schon!? 

Deinen Eiweißabschäumer betreibst du separat mit einer Pumpe oder ist der irgendwie im Kreislauf mit eingebunden!?


----------



## MaFF (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Am Bachlauf komme ich nicht so richtig weiter. Hatte die Woche mit Sturmschädenbeseitigung zu tun. Da greife ich Morgen wieder an. Der Eiweißabschäumer hängt an dem Kreislauf von der Pflanzenwelt mit dran und wird mit einer 8000l Pumpe betrieben.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Gut gelöst mit dem EWA. Wäre auch ne Option meinen doch noch zu behalten ...
Na mal schauen.

Alles in Allem hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass bei Deinem Teich solche Probleme auftreten könnten 
Gut, der Vortex ist einfach ungeeignet ... aber sonst ist alles okay :?

Hoffen wir, dass das nächste Jahr wirklich besser wird.

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

...also ganz zusätzlich und eigenständig, ist natürlich auch noch ne' Idee...ich hatte nämlich immer überlegt, wie ich so ein Teil bei mir in den Kreislauf einbinden kann...aber so...


----------



## MaFF (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Gut, der Vortex ist einfach ungeeignet ... aber sonst ist alles okay :?



Also so Ding werde ich mir auch nicht mehr kaufen. Der fängt schon an auseinander zu fallen. Wenn ich genug Geld bis nächstes Jahr zusammen bekomme werde ich den wohl rauswerfen und mir in der Kammer selber einen Filter bauen. 

Ein EWA kann  man gut gebrauchen am Teich.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Mein EWA ist so ähnlich ... steht aber aktuell nur rum 

Der fällt auseinander? Wie alt ist der denn?

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hab schon oben an der ecke ein Loch und innen löst sich das GFK. Der ist jetzt 2 Jahre.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Nee ... das ist ja wohl nicht möglich.
Wenn der erst 2 Jahre alt ist, kannste den nicht reklamieren?
Das darf nicht passieren. Normalerweise halten diese Dinger ewig ...

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Habe keine Garantie mehr. Habe ein zusätzliches Loch für den Zulauf und Ablauf rein gemacht. Somit gibt es keine Garantie mehr. Das Ding war in allen belangen ein Fehlkauf, die 1600 Euro hätte ich mir sparen können.


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

:shock




:beten







ei ei ei...


----------



## MaFF (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Was los Simon. 

So ich habe heute mal an meinem Bachlauf weiter gemacht. Hier drei Bilder für euch.


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Für das Geld hätte ich dir einen Super Filter gebaut 

von Anfang an ;-)

Oder für was waren jetzt die eins sechs ?


----------



## MaFF (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Tja hätte wenn und aber. Jetzt habe ich das b...e Ding. 

Ich will mir jetzt auch einen Plan machen wie das umbaue. Ohne den Center. Dann bei Ebay rein und hoffen das die Umbaukosten rein kommen. Das umsetzten werde ich aber erst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Also nen c30 für eins sechs? 

Wahnsinn :-O

Haste recht kann man nicht rückgängig machen..
 Aber nächstes Jahr weißt du ja wo du wegen dem filterbau/Planung nachfragen musst/kannst!


----------



## MaFF (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Ja so teuer sind die Dinger. Ich kann dir ja mal meine Skizze über schicken. Dann kannst du dir den neuen Filter angucken.


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Jo mach das mal ;-)


----------



## Moonlight (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*



MaFF schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ja mal meine Skizze über schicken. Dann kannst du dir den neuen Filter angucken.



Du kannst Die Skizze auch uns allen zeigen 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*



:smoki


----------



## Moonlight (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Simon ... was ist denn daran so lustig?

Was macht übrigens Dein Teich? Zeig mal ... 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

ok ok ok. 

Es ist aber nur eine grobe Skizze von gestern. Muss die noch verfeinern.  Hatte schon mit Simon darüber geschrieben


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Ja Mandy  

wir unterhalten uns täglich über seinen Filter und den Neubau 

:smoki

Tante Edith, 

achso du meinst meinen Teich? 

ja neue Bilder gibts wenn die Terrasse fertig gebaut ist, also noch ein bisschen gedulden 

und von meinen Koi habe ich ja auch noch keine Bilder hochgeladen  höhö


----------



## Moonlight (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Ja natürlich mein ich deinen teich, was für eine frage. wie es bei marcel aktuell aussieht weiß ich ja.  mit der skizze beschäftige ich mich heute abend


----------



## zAiMoN (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Ja habe es überlesen,
weil es ja nicht in OT markiert wurde...
und hier in dem Thema von Marcel gefragt wurde 



[OT]also klar ist es selbstverständlich bis zum BA .. aber es
Muss noch Folie versteckt werden :smoki[/OT]


----------



## Moonlight (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hey Marcel,

sieht ja ganz gut aus ... 
Nur ich würde mehr Verbindungsrohre nehmen ... nicht nur 1. Welcher Durchmesser ist geplant?

Welche Leistung sollen die 2 Pumpen haben?
Mußt ja auch den Durchfluß der Sipa berücksichtigen, nicht dass Dir die Pumpen mehr Wasser ziehen als die Sipa durchläßt ... das wäre ganz bloed 

Das Einzige was ich nicht machen würde ist die Tauch UVC neben die Sipa. Der Wirkungsgrad einer UVC ist am Größten, wenn sie am Ende der Filterkette untergebracht ist.
Also zw. Helix ruhend und den Pumpen.

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo Mandy,

deshalb ist es eine Grobplanung. Die ich durch eure Tipps verfeinern kann. 
Soviel Erfahrung habe ich ja nicht beim Filterbau, 
Ich wollte 160 er Rohre nehmen, 

Die eine Pumpe hat 12000l und die andere würde dann 11000 haben. 
Zur Not kann ich eine 8000 er nehmen. Die habe ich auch noch. 

Aktuell läuft bei mir die 12000 und 8000. Damit hat die Sipa kein Sorgen. 

Beim Thema UVC gibt es leider mehrere Meinungen. Der TA sagte zu mir ich soll sie beim Schmutzeinlass installieren.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*



MaFF schrieb:


> Beim Thema UVC gibt es leider mehrere Meinungen. Der TA sagte zu mir ich soll sie beim Schmutzeinlass installieren.



Und jeder erfahrene Koiianer sagt am Ende der Filterkette 

160er? Haste Dir maöl die Preise für die Flansche und die Zugschieber angesehen?
Dann würde ich lieber 110er nehmen und eben 3 Stück verbauen.

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Und jeder erfahrene Koiianer sagt am Ende der Filterkette



Dann ändere ich das nochmal. 

Zugschieber habe ich nicht geplant. Will dort nur die Rohre als Übergang von Kammer zu Kammer haben.


----------



## Joerg (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Zugschieber nicht einzuplanen ist billiger, die Erfahrung, dass diese schon hilfreich sind ist teurer, das ganze noch mal alles umzubauen das bitterste. (Koi Konfutius) 

Ich kann dir gerne von meinen bitteren Erfahrungen was abgeben.


----------



## zAiMoN (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Und jeder erfahrene Koiianer sagt am Ende der Filterkette
> 
> 
> 
> Mandy





und Kiyoshi Shin Makoto Masao Koitus betenFiltergott:beten)

sagt:


"...die UVC sollte da platziert werden wo anschliessend die Schwebstoffe entfernt werden..!"


----------



## Zacky (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

In dem Fall dieses Aufbau ist auch problemlos möglich die Zugschieber zwischen den einzelnen Kammer nachträglich einzubauen, wenn die KG-Rohre, welche durch die Wand gehen, weit genug raus schauen. Habe ich bei mir auch so gemacht, dass die Zugschieber dann hinter der Kammerwand auf das KG geklebt wurden. In diesem Falle kann man auch die LowBudget-Version nehmen, da sie ja innerhalb der Kammer liegen.


----------



## Joerg (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

@Simon: sorry diese Behauptung ist genauso falsch wie deine Pluralform von Kois.
Wer sich mal intensiver mit der Wirkungsweise von UVC Strahlung beschäftigt, wird darauf kommen,
dass die Schwebealgen nicht durch UVC Strahlung so vergrößert werden, dass sie anschließend gleich vom Filter rausgeholt werden können.
Oft braucht es mehrere Durchläufe bis die äußere Zellschicht so geschädigt ist, damit sie sich dann zu größeren Partikeln verklumpen.


----------



## zAiMoN (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Ja ansichtsweise würde ich sagen, dass die sofort verklumpen meinte ich auch nicht...

Und der gut gemeinte Rat hatte einen  smiley drunter 

Und die Pluralform ist zwar nicht Dudengerecht aber Hobbymässig passender.. 
Immer wenn ich dieses "...der hat auch Keus" höre dann..  aber egal das gehört hier nicht hin..

Marcel dann Bau mal so wie die anderen dir das empfehlen 

alles easy


----------



## MaFF (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für eure Antworten. In erster Linie ist es für mich wichtig das der Filter richtig geplant und gebaut wird. Möchte nicht noch mehr Geld in Umbauarbeiten investieren. Deshalb bin ich jedem Rat dankbar, auch wenn es nicht immer die Meinung anderer ist. Auf alle Fälle kenne ich jetzt drei Meinungen wo man das UVC installieren sollte. Eigentlich kannte ich immer die Variante am Ende des Filters, aber der TA meinte die Keime sollen am Anfang durch das UVC abgetötet werden. 
Habe heute am Bachlauf weiter gebaut. Drei Bilder sind im Anhang + 2 Bilder von meinen Dicken. 

Gruß


----------



## Joerg (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Haupsache den dicken geht es erst mal gut.

Wenn es um Keime abtöten geht, sind deutlich höhere UVC Leistungen nötig und auch eine passende Umwälzrate Erforderlich.
Für Keime ist Wolfgang (Drwr) der Spezialist, der hat auch die Bezugsquelle für Messstreifen greifbar.

Ich persönlich bin von den Bachläufen abgekommen. Auch wenn die toll aussehen, bringen die zu viele Schwankungen der Wasserparameter mit sich.
Du wirst feststellen, dass die Koi sich  Morgens am Einlauf versammeln, da dort dann mehr Sauerstof ist.
Spätnachmittags auch, da dort das Wasser dann noch etwas wärmer ist.
Starke Schwankungen sind langfristig nicht so optimal.


----------



## Zacky (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

...ich würde die obere Staustufe vielleicht etwas höher machen, damit sich das Wasser ein wenig sammelt...füllst die einzelnen Stufen dann mit Kies oder machst du alles mit Bruchplatten oder so was?

...den schwarz-weißen - Bekko!? mittig auf Bild 4 nehm ich...der sieht echt gut aus...


----------



## MaFF (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Ich habe ein Tauchuvc 40 Watt und ein normales UVC am Bachlauf mit 72 Watt. Das sollte ok sein?
Umwälzen würde ich dann 23000 l in der Stunde. Ist das zu wenig? 
Ich habe am Bachlauf ein Bypass gelegt dort sollen ca 70 % der Leistung lang gehen. Rest soll den Bachlauf runter gehen. Die Kante oben ist nur ziemlich flach da hast du recht Zacky. Werde ich noch höher machen. Ich will dann kleine Feldsteine reinlegen. Meinen Bekko willst du? Hab gedacht du schreist nach meinen Goromo auf bild 5. )) Ich bring ihn dir mit, den habe ich wieder gesund gepflegt und hat wieder ein schönes leben. Ja den Dicken geht es wieder richtig gut. ))

Habe mal eine geänderte Version vom Filter angebracht. Wo das UVC am ende ist.


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Das mit dem Bekko, lass mal gut sein...war nur ein Spaß...   ...dein Fischi!!...mein Teich ist eh schon ausgelastet...und außerdem hast du ihn ja gerade erst wieder aufgepäppelt...

zum Filter: ich würde von der Kammer "Helix ruhend" eher über eine Überlaufkante zur Tauch-UVC verbinden und Tauch-UVC und Pumpenkammer in eine Kammer, zwischen UVC und Pumpen ein Edelstahlgitter gestellt und einen "Automatik-Schalter" für die Steckdose der UVC am Deckel installieren, denn du weißt ja, dass man nicht direkt in das UV-Licht schauen sollte --- daher Deckel über diese Kammer und Automatikschalter


----------



## MaFF (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*



Zacky schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bekko, lass mal gut sein...war nur ein Spaß...   ...dein Fischi!!...mein Teich ist eh schon ausgelastet...und außerdem hast du ihn ja gerade erst wieder aufgepäppelt...


Ich hätte ihn auch nicht mitgebracht. 

Die überlaufkante sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## MaFF (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern war ich nochmal beim TA. Habe den Doc nochmal gefragt wegen dem UVC, weil hier mehrere Meinung geschrieben wurden. Deshalb habe ich nochmal gefragt ob er wirklich die Meinung vertritt das dass UVC am Anfang eingebaut wird. Was er verneinte. Ich sollte mein Tauch UVC nur am Anfang einbauen um den Keimdruck schneller senken zu können, was ich durch die Krankheiten hatte. Tja, hätte ich gleich mal richtig zugehört.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Sorry das ich jetzt dem Tierarzt wiederspreche.
Ein UVC wie Du sie hast, kann nie im Leben ausreichend Bakterien töten. Dafür ist die Leistung viel zu gering.
Die Verwendung einer UVC in der Wattzahl wie wir sie benutzen, ist nur zum abtöten und zerstören von einzelligen Algen ... aber für die Keimdrucksenkung nicht geeignet.

Laut einem Fachbeitrag in einem Midoriheft rechnet man 6 Watt Lampenleistung je m³/h Durchflussrate für eine erfolgreiche Keimreduzierung (ich finde nur diesen beitrag gerade nicht  ). Allerdings wage ich persönlich das zu bezweifeln. Wenn das stimmen würde, dann gäbe es praktisch keine bakteriellen Erkrankungen mehr, weil jeder sich so ein Monsterteil anschafft.

Ich bin ja nun schon seit Jahren auch in anderen Foren unterwegs und diese Frage (Keimreduzierung per UVC) kam schon öfter. Und die Meisten sagen das geht nicht, auch Fachhändler.

Aber okay, dann bau sie vorne ein ... und dann schaun mer mal 

Mandy

PS: hab noch das hier gefunden ...
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=536


----------



## MaFF (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Aber okay, dann bau sie vorne ein ... und dann schaun mer mal



Ich baue sie doch jetzt hinten ein.

Siehe Bauplan.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*



Dann habe ich das vorhin falsch verstanden 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Mandy,
wegen der Keimreduzierung würde ich mich noch gerne mal zu Wort melden.
Dein zitierter Beitrag war schon etwas älter. Es gibt aber noch weitere zu diesem Thema und einen von Jürgen, dem Autor des Artikels.

Man kann schon eine Reduzierung der Keime mit UVC herbeiführen. Die sind teilweise empfindlicher gegen Strahlung als Schwebealgen.

Die Durchflussrate muss passen, sollte höher sein als die Teilungsrate.
Bestrahlungsdosis hängt stark von der Entfernung ab, bei 50cm (Tauch UVC) kommt kaum noch was an.
Es gibt UVC die weniger effizient arbeiten, das spielt normalerweise keine ganz große Rolle.

Die 5Watt pro m3 in dem Artikel sind Werte für Trinkwasserentkeimung, da sind die Erfordernisse höher.

Eine UVC kann also schon zur Keimsenkung beitragen, wenn dies notwendig ist.
Gesunde und trainierte Koi kommen mit einigem zurecht.
Kranken und neuen kann eine Reduzierung schon helfen.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Danke jörg. ich glaube das sollten wir in einem sep. thread mal bequatschen. ich hab ja nun schon so viel verschiedenes diesbezüglich gelesen . . . vll. können wir da ja mal bissel licht ins dunkel bringen


----------



## MaFF (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute mal wieder am Bachlauf gebastelt. Hier wieder drei Bilder. 

Gruß


----------



## MaFF (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo,

heute habe ich mal Folie in den Bachlauf gelegt und getestet wie er jetzt läuft. Ich muss sagen, mir gefällt es. Die Geräusche sind minimal, da freuen sich meine Nachbarn.


----------



## MaFF (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo,

habe gestern mal etwas weiter gemacht. Bin gerade dabei die Folie zu befestigen und dann verschwinden zu lassen. Außerdem habe ich mal zwei Figuren untergebracht.


----------



## MaFF (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo zusammen,

der Urlaub ist vorbei und es wird weiter gearbeitet. Heute habe ich den Bachlauf weiter verkleidet.

Gruß


----------



## Zacky (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Na das isaer ja wieder, schön! Wie war dein Urlaub? Gut erholt und Energie getankt?


----------



## MaFF (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Na Zacky,

der Urlaub war super und ich habe mich richtig gut erholt. Bei 28 Grad ist das auch kein Problem. 

Gruß


----------



## MaFF (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich den Teich winterfest gemacht und das Dach installiert. Muss jetzt nur noch die Seiten zu machen und dann sollte es wieder keine Probleme geben. :beten

Gruß


----------



## Zacky (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

... er ist wieder da...wie geht's sonst so!?


----------



## Moonlight (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallöle,

die Abdeckung gefällt mir  ... echt Klasse.
Was hast Du da für Profile verwendet und wo gibts so was?

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Morgen,

Ich war doch nie wirklich weg Zacky.  Sonst ist alles schick und bei dir? 
@Mandy; Das sind Glas und Rahmen von Solarmodulen. Zu kaufen gibt es die nicht. Hab ich von Arbeit mitgenommen.


----------



## Joerg (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Auf dem Bild sah das auch schon verdächtig nach Flachkollektoren aus.
Das sollte sicher keine Probleme mit Schneelast geben, wenn die Unterkonstruktion passt. 

Du könntest dir ja dann "mit Inhalt" auch eine schöne Teichheizung bauen.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*



MaFF schrieb:


> Zu kaufen gibt es die nicht. Hab ich von Arbeit mitgenommen.



Ooch menno, schade 
Kannste da nicht irgendwann noch mal was von Arbeit mitnehmen ... so für 4m x 5m? 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

@ Joerg: Die Schneelast ist kein Problem. Habe mir einen stabilen Alurahmen schweißen lassen. Der passt perfekt. Schnee werde ich trotzdem runter fegen, damit Licht ins Dunkeln kommt. 
Also eine Teichheizung kann ich leider nicht bauen, da sie nur zur Stromerzeugung sind und eh keinen Inhalt haben. 

@ Mandy: Ich kann da bestimmt was regeln, aber da kommen geringe Kosten auf dich und ihr müsst sie selber zusammen bauen. Die Abmasse sind 1,1m x1,8


----------



## Zacky (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*



MaFF schrieb:


> Ich kann da bestimmt was regeln, aber da kommen geringe Kosten auf dich und ihr müsst sie selber zusammen bauen. Die Abmasse sind 1,1m x1,8



Darüber müssen wir dann bei Gelegenheit auch noch mal reden!


----------



## Moonlight (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Ich denke mal, wir Drei sollten uns im Frühjahr mal auf Terrassien setzen und das Ganze bei einem kühlen Blonden besrechen ... was meint ihr Zwei?

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, wir Drei sollten uns im Frühjahr mal auf Terrassien setzen und das Ganze bei einem kühlen Blonden besrechen ... was meint ihr Zwei?
> 
> Mandy



Also ich bin dabei. 

Hier noch ein Bild mit der Gesamtansicht.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Cool


----------



## MaFF (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich möchte gerne dieses Jahr meinen Centervortex rauswerfen und einen Filter selber bauen. Hab keine Lust alle vier Tage den Filter zu reinigen und der durchfluss ist auch zu gering. Wenn ich den neuen Filter baue. Sollte ich lieber 2 sipa einplanen? 

Danke für den Rat. 
Gruß


----------



## MaFF (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt ist der Bachlauf auch fertig. Somit bin ich jetzt erstmal mit allem fertig. Der Filter wird noch einige Zeit warten müssen.

Ich hab gleich noch einige Bilder von meinen Dicken gemacht.


----------



## Zacky (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

...Mensch Marcel...schön wieder was von Dir zu lesen...

Das mit dem kleinen Bachlauf hast Du ja schön hinbekommen und jetzt musst Du noch die Staustufen ausbauen!? Dein Wasser sieht doch richtig schön sauber aus und deinen Fischen scheint's doch auch gut zu gehen, also würde ich mit dem Filter echt noch warten.

Das Thema Sipa, ob ein oder zwei, hängt von deiner späteren Filterplanung ab. Ich hatte ja mal zwei Sipa und habe auf Grund von technischen Schwierigkeiten mit einer der beiden Sipa, mir eine größere Sipa gekauft, mit gleich 2 x Auslaufanschlüssen, 6 Spülarmen und einer leistungsstarken Spülpumpe. Ich habe das Gefühl es läuft jetzt echt besser und das Wasser ist sauberer. Habe jetzt auch 2 x 15.000er Gravity-Pumpen dran und es läuft bislang ganz prima.


----------



## MaFF (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hey Rico,

ich wollte mich eh bei dir melden. Wollte mal vorbei kommen da es beim letzten mal nicht geklappt hat. Ich überlege in den Stufen Feldsteine zu legen. Finde es ohne aber auch schön. 

Da mein Arbeitgeber Insolvenz angemeldet hat und ich vielleicht bald ohne Arbeit da stehe muss der Filterumbau eh warten. Den Fischen geht es sehr gut und das Wasser hat super Qualität, nur die Fadenalgen machen mich fertig. Aber lieber das wie Krankheiten. 

Deine Anlage kann ich mir ja beim nächsten Besuch anschauen. 

Gruß


----------



## Zacky (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

na klar doch, sehr gerne, freue mich drauf...wir schreiben und schauen mal nach einen Termin...


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hey Ihr Zwei,

ich auch ... vergeßt mich nicht ... ich mag auch dabei sein wollen 

@ Marcel,

der Bachlauf gefällt mir gut, aber ich würde auch Feldsteine rein legen. Und zwischen die Steine noch die ein oder andere Pflanze setzen.
Dann sieht es nicht mehr so nackig aus 

*Neidfaktor ein: Du hast ein super schönes klares Wasser!  *Neidfaktor aus 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo, 

das würde mich freuen. Liegt alles in Rico seiner Hand. 

Pflanzen? Welche denn? Was passiert dann im Winter wenn der Bachlauf nicht in Betrieb ist?

Beim Thema Wasser kann ich mich echt nicht beschweren. Super Qualität, auch die Laborergebnisse bestätigen das. 
Nur die Fadenalgen. grrr

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Scheiß doch auf die fadenalgen. . .die kann man rausangeln.
Ich hab schwebealgen und keine 20cm sicht :evil
Das ist ärgerlich. 
Aber das pegelt sich schon noch ein . . .ich hab zeit, ich kann warten 

Kannst pflanzen nehmen,die normal draußen leben.
Minze und  __ pfennigkraut sollten kein problem damit haben.
Zumindest hatten sie bei mir damals kein problem damit 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*



> Ich hab schwebealgen und keine 20cm sicht


Das ist wirklich ärgerlich. Da bin ich ganz froh das mein UVC volle Arbeit leistet und auch der Filter. Das wird bei dir auch wieder. 

Dann werde ich das mal testen mit __ Pfennigkraut und Minze. Auf deine Verantwortung. :__ nase


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Kein problem. . .damit kann ich leben 

Bring am sonntag von beidem etwas mit 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (27. Juli 2013)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Bring am sonntag von beidem etwas mit
> 
> Mandy



Perfekt. Danke


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Schon ausgebuddelt und im bottich 
Hauptsache ich laß sie nicht liegen . . .vergesslichkeit ist mein 2.vorname 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (27. Juli 2013)

Dann musst du wohl nochmal zurück fahren.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Stimmt auch wieder. 
Brauch ja nur 10min 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo,

ich habe mal wieder Bilder gemacht. Der Bachlauf bei leichter Dämmerung beleuchtet und von meinen Dicken. 
In der nächsten Zeit werde ich noch den restlichen Bachlauf bepflanzen.

Gruß


----------



## MaFF (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute den Bachlauf komplett fertig gemacht. Ich danke ab jetzt kann ich mich auf die normale Arbeit am Teich konzentrieren und sagen ich bin fertig. 

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Sehr schön marcel 

Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Wie machen sich minze und __ pfennigkraut?

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Wie machen sich minze und __ pfennigkraut?



Bis jetzt macht es sich sehr gut. Hab die Minze ganz oben rein gemacht um das große Rohr zu verstecken. Das Pfennigkraut ist dadrunter und geht bis zur letzten Stufe. Mal sehen ob es was wird. 

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2010-2011*

Na bestimmt.
Minze mag das fließende Wasser ... und __ Pfennigkraut sucht sich den besten Platz.
Wird bestimmt bald links und rechts drüberraus wachsen 

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe heute mal aktuelle Bilder von einigen Veränderungen gemacht. Wenn alles klappt wird bald auf trommelfilter umgebaut. 

Meine beiden neuen von Mandy hab ich auch mal abgelichtet. 

Gruß


----------



## MaFF (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte euch mal aktuelle Fotos von meinem teich zukommen lassen. Vor knapp fünf Jahren habe ich das Projekt gestartet und so langsam bin ich an meinem Ziel angekommen. 

Gruß Marcel


----------

